# A6 monstrosity from Spain



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I don't understand what brings people to do this?
More pics: http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2....html


















_Modified by PerL at 2:30 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## rave1.8t (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: A6 monstrosity from Spain (PerL)*

WTF man!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: A6 monstrosity from Spain (rave1.8t)*

does that say a9? thats hideous.


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

so much work for what...


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (cd1121)*

let me guess it a 1.9tdi?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (kievskiy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kievskiy* »_let me guess it a 1.9tdi?





































I'm guessing a 1.8T, perhaps just a 1.8...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 monstrosity from Spain (PerL)*

That's just wrong on so many levels....


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A6 monstrosity from Spain (PerL)*

Someone spent WAAY too much time trashing what used to be a beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A6 monstrosity from Spain (GLS-S4)*

myself, not a fan. though the bodywork doesn't look too bad. i wonder if it's some sort of body shop inside joke or a double dog dare? you can't back down from that


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: A6 monstrosity from Spain (thestryker)*


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: A6 monstrosity from Spain (PerL)*

i just cant believe it...


----------

